# [Wet Thumb Forum]-First contest, December 3rd-9th



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the first weekly giveaway.

*Contest:* who has the worst algae outbreak picture

*Prize:* your choice of sunset hygro or bacopa colorata. both are fast growing stem plants that will help outcompete that algae for nutrients









so send in those pictures of bad algae outbreaks. you can send closeups or full tank shots.

to enter, all you have to do is post a picture of your algae (past or present) here on this thread. *limit of 2 pictures per person each week.*

example pic:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are my pics


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

wow, great pic!

if anyone needs to upload an image off of their hard drive, just hit reply, then there is a blue link that says add attachment. after you post a reply with an attachment, click the attachment, after you see the picture, right click it. go to properties, then copy the image url. after that, go back and edit your origional post using the erasor icon at the bottom right of your post.

then type









this will allow your image to be shown without people having to download it. if you don't understand how to do this, just add the attachment, and i will edit it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

YUCK!! If you are really lazy, you can even email me a pic and I will post it with your name, but I would really prefer you did not!


----------



## imported_zzyx (Nov 14, 2005)

This is (was?) Eleocharis acicularis








all the best
zzyx


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

yikes!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, those are some huge outbreaks!!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

EEEEEEWWWWW!!!!!!


Geez, you've got me thinking in a whole new direction, LOL! I'd never thought about immortalizing my algae outbreaks, LOL!

Who knew?
Looking forward?? to seeing more picts! 
-Jane

Geez, you guys.... now the snarky little voice in my head is whispering..... let's take the nerites and shrimp out of the Endler's tank....heh, heh, heh, that'll be algae city in under a week!


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Aw! I wish I had taken a pic of my 30 gal when it was covered in BGA... it was NASTY!
-ricardo


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

these are 2 very good pictures. keep them coming guys!


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

The first of two inspiring pics. Now my pond and tank have a consistent look about them!!


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

I was away for almost three weeks and my Fluval 303 had quit on me....The fish love it though, but not as much as I do...Lol...... Jeff @ Gemini Studios


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

Gemini, yet another pair of interesting pictures! i hate it that your filter quit working, that WOULD really mess up a tank.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Talk about green water! Wow, I thought i got it bad.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

come on everybody. we need more pictures!! if you have an algae picture, please enter it. 

russell


----------



## imported_Kayakbabe (Nov 14, 2005)

A week ago, I had a pretty nice looking tank.. Over the last 5 weeks it went through the gw stage.. bought a uv steralizer.. fixed that.. then added some new plants about a week ago... and bam! hair algae everywhere... I found out about this contest right after I scraped the back wall of the tank with a razor blade and did a big cleaning... BUT all the rocks and stuff and substrate I didn't touch. I kinda think the hair algae on the rocks looks cool.. but on the plants it's plain old yucko... my cherry shrimp are fat... so here's my attempt at a glamorous hair aglae shot. Tried to use good composition technique to get some depth to the photo. My husband thinks the hair algae covered rocks look like green long haired gerbils.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

have you tried increasing your co2? if you don't have any yet, do a search for yeast co2.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Those are some awesome pics!
*kayakbabe*-the rock algae remind me of troll dolls, lol
Here is mine, I dont think its as good/(bad) as the rest.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

man, another thread.. i had it too. it's a popular algae these days


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL.. It's Mimi's troll dolls!!!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

any more entries? this contest closes tomorrow, dec. 9th at midnight!


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

Since there's not alot of neglected algae ridden aquariums, I hope I'm not over-extending my welcome in supplying a before and after shot of my 65 gallon..


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

Can any pond compete with this!!!!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Whoa, Gemini - are you sure you didn't dump a can of pea soup in your tank? 

Part of me kinda likes the composition on the second photo of the first group from you - the luminous green light from overhead, the fish "appearing" out of the green fog..... the reflection of the camera..... something about that image really appeals to me. It really brings a focus on the form and shape of the fish. Sorry to hear about your filter, but it IS a cool photo!


I probably should't say this here, but I've actually TRIED to get green water cultures going on more than one occasion (to culture daphnia), without much success. So part of me looks at these and says - Cool! - bring on the daphnia!

LOL - "Mimi's Troll Dolls" - Ha ha ha! They DO look like troll dolls...... or an aquatic Cousin It!

Wow. What contest will Russell think up next?
-Jane


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Jane. Thought I'd send you a couple more 'green fog' pics to inspire your daphnia culture. Didn't think I'd receive such encouraging remarks from anyone!!

..Your pea soup partner....
..Good luck in your foggy endeavors.
..Jeff


----------



## Gemini Tank (Jan 26, 2005)

The second of the green pics


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

contest closed


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i really appreciate everyone who participated in our first week's giveaway. all of these pictures deserve some good stem plants to help keep the algae away









though it was very close, we have chosen *ZAPPY* as this week's winner.

i just thought that zappy's algae picture was the best because there are multiple types of algae shown on even a single plant (anubias nana). it was hard to even tell what plant they were on.

and just think, if you didn't win, that means that you didn't have to put up with as much troubling algae









zappy, PM sent.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm. Never would have guessed that was a nana. Excellent work, Zappy







!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

heh, thanks all... that anubias nana really took some hard work... damn algae... btw if anyone has a cure other then the lovely stem plants imma get PLEASE PLEASE tell me! lol i dont mean to sound desperate... but winning isnt everything in this hobby!!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Gemini,

you sure did document your green water! I sense you must have been in shock, or disbelief. Neat picts! I still like #3590 best! 

Congratulations Zappy! That IS quite an impressive conglomeration of algaes!
-Jane


----------

